# Mineral Block



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

I've been told to get a mineral block for my horse and goats. What kind do I need to get?


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Actually, loose minerals that come in a bag are better for goats than the blocks. It's hard for goats to lick enough off of the block for it to do any good. You should be able to find bagged minerals at most feed stores--you can either buy goat specific minerals or comparable free range cattle mineral. The only thing you don't want is a mineral mix for sheep--not enough copper.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

Cool! Thanks.

Would I need to build a special box or something to put it in, or could I just put it in with the hay?


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

You should get some kind of feeder that you can keep out of the weather. I have plastic ones that mount on the side of my stalls that I got for $5 at Tractor Supply. And just keep some in there at all times. I usually put like half a cup because some of my goats like to dump it and that way a lot isn't wasted!

Blocks are okay for horses though. Just go to your feed store and ask for the 50 lb mineral block. It's a big red brick. They cost...I think...$7. Again, keep it out of the rain. My horses love to mess with these for hours.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ditto ...on what the others said.... :wink: :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

dont know if GOat loose minerals are ok for horses and since i remember your horse and goats are together you may want to just get a loose mineral for horses or get like a foal feeder for the minerals so that the horse cant get to the goat minerals.


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

No worries on the goat minerals and horses. The horses will probably eat a lot, but also benefit from the high levels of copper, selenium, and a 2:1 ratio of calciumhosphorus. But, a foal feeder is a good idea to keep them out of the minerals if you find they go through it too fast! The horses will eat it like candy :laugh:


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

Ok. Thanks!


----------



## turtlebutte goats (Nov 23, 2008)

I can only find salt blocks and bags of loose minerals (general kinds) for cattle in my area. I give them salt blocks, but I havent been giving them any minerals since they say they are for cattle. Can I give goats loose minerals designated for cattle?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes you can


----------

